# ever have a dangerous experience with flying carbide tip?



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

pman6 said:


> I have to wonder if that's enough to pierce through my body


Rework your calculation from mph to feet per second. Then compare to bullet velocity. A 22LR is anywhere between 1000-1500fps.


----------

